# Andrew Webb on Christmas and the RPW



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

Please allow me to recommend this excellent, winsome sermon against man-made holy-days by Pastor Andrew Webb of the Presbyterian Church in America:

What Should the Church Teach Disciples to Observe?

Since _that_ time of year is approaching, I considered it appropriate.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll read it after I finish wrapping my family's Christmas presents.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'll read it after I finish wrapping my family's Christmas presents.



You'll have a hard job...its an audio sermon.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 7, 2007)

I had a long tiring day and I was trying to be funny. Perhaps I'll turn it on and drink a beer.


----------



## etexas (Dec 7, 2007)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'll read it after I finish wrapping my family's Christmas presents.


! Nice one!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

SolaScriptura said:


> I had a long tiring day and I was trying to be funny. Perhaps I'll turn it on and drink a beer.



 Good idea.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 7, 2007)

Great sermon! He handles the subject very well.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link, brother!

This is on my "Listening" list for the next couple of days.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

Its a great sermon; and so its good to make it known to a wider audience. I stumbled across it on Sermon Audio a couple of years ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

Also, for those who haven't already read it, be sure to note Pastor Webb's essay _Why Do Presbyterians Observe Holy Days?_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Also, for those who haven't already read it, be sure to note Pastor Webb's essay _Why Do Presbyterians Observe Holy Days?_



Thanks for pointing out this resource Andrew; it reminds me of Samuel Miller's article "Why Presbyterians Do Not Observe Holy Days?". The difference between the two titles indicates the declension in Presbyterian worship.


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Also, for those who haven't already read it, be sure to note Pastor Webb's essay _Why Do Presbyterians Observe Holy Days?_
> ...



'Tis true. Another helpful resource in better understanding the rise of Christmas celebration in the Presbyterian church in America is Julius Melton's _Presbyterian Worship in America: Changing Patterns Since 1787_, a study of innovations (not called so by the author, who is a friend of mine ) in worship including Christmas, the only study of the DPW in America of its kind.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 8, 2007)

See also:
*Naphtali Press » The Religious Observance of Christmas and â€˜Holy Daysâ€™ in American Presbyterianism*


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> See also:
> *Naphtali Press » The Religious Observance of Christmas and â€˜Holy Daysâ€™ in American Presbyterianism*



That is a very useful resource.


----------

